# ISPConfig3 kleines Benutzerhandbuch



## Edi (3. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Kurzanleitung, also nur die nötigsten Schritte zum Einrichten von Postfächern, Webseite und FTP-User geschrieben.
Das ausführliche Benutzerhandbuch für Kunden ist noch nicht fertig.
Wer es hilfreich findet kann es gerne benutzen.
Download unter http://boehost.de/isp3-kurz.pdf



Edi


----------



## Germanius (3. Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank, super Arbeit!


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2010)

Kann mich da Germanius nur anschließen!


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Feb. 2010)

Servus Edi, das ist wirklich toll gemacht.

Sag mal magst du, bevor du auch anfängst alles neu zu schrieben nicht hier mitwirken ->

http://ispc-wiki.org/ispconfig3-anleitung  ??

Wäre evtl sinnvoll wenn wir versuchen die Energien zu bündeln.
Wenn Du Lust / Laune hast, so schreib mir doch am besten einfach eine PM,
dann erstelle ich dir einen ACC. 
Ich musste leider das offene Wiki schließen wegen Spambots, daher nur noch registrieren via Hand.

Gruß Sven


----------

